# The National Championship Official Game Thread



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

compliments of elfiiiiiiii and slayer. they were partially right in their prognostication referenced in my sig line.  Gonna be a great night.  Gonna go with the Tide 35-17. Heres to a great game and hopefully not so many anguishing mobile home fires in south ga tonite. Roll Tide.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2018)

Prediction 1: an SEC team will win the NC

Prediction 2: if it comes to field goals, UGA wins

Prediction 3: if it comes down to the best defense, Bama wins


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Prediction 1: an SEC team will win the NC
> 
> Prediction 2: if it comes to field goals, UGA wins
> 
> Prediction 3: if it comes down to the best defense, Bama wins



Bama' gotzz the mostest' in the last few years.

I'm a GEORGIA boy. 
(in other words, I always pull for the "home team")

In my heart, I want DAWGS to win.

If I was bettin' I would say Dawgs can't handle Bama.

Even in Atlanta. Hope I'm RONG. But I'm not usually.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 8, 2018)

Bama is missing to many players on defense and will not be able to stop the Dawgs running attack. that will open up the passing game for Fromm and he will pick the defensive backfield apart. Dawgs roll up 250+yds on the ground and 200+ in the air. Dawgs win 38- 21


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Gonna be a good un if you're a Dawg fan


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gonna be a good un if you're a Dawg fan



like the messican?


----------



## marknga (Jan 8, 2018)

Go dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> Bama is missing to many players on defense and will not be able to stop the Dawgs running attack. that will open up the passing game for Fromm and he will pick the defensive backfield apart. Dawgs roll up 250+yds on the ground and 200+ in the air. Dawgs win 38- 21



Mozely. If they stack the box we go outside and throw to Wims, Hardman, Godwin, Blazevitch and Nauta. They spread out and go man coverage, Chubb/Michel/Swift toss sweep left, right and up the middle.

Bama likes to control the tempo of the game and grind you down with their overwhelming depth on both sides of the ball. We have to make plays. Otherwise they will win.

Dawgs 31-28 over the Tide.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 8, 2018)

My coworker just told me her husband and her bought two tickets for $3000.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Mozely. If they stack the box we go outside and throw to Wims, Hardman, Godwin, Blazevitch and Nauta. They spread out and go man coverage, Chubb/Michel/Swift toss sweep left, right and up the middle.
> 
> Bama likes to control the tempo of the game and grind you down with their overwhelming depth on both sides of the ball. We have to make plays. Otherwise they will win.
> 
> Dawgs 31-28 over the Tide.



GO DAWGS! Elfiii is on board this train!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Mozely. If they stack the box we go outside and throw to Wims, Hardman, Godwin, Blazevitch and Nauta. They spread out and go man coverage, Chubb/Michel/Swift toss sweep left, right and up the middle.
> 
> Bama likes to control the tempo of the game and grind you down with their overwhelming depth on both sides of the ball. We have to make plays. Otherwise they will win.
> 
> Dawgs 31-28 over the Tide.



I'm going with this score.  Thanks


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> My coworker just told me her husband and her bought two tickets for $3000.



M neighbor across the street picked one up in the nose bleed section for $1,700 this morning.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

I was excited and totally missed your game thread Matthew6. My bad, bud. I deleted mine.



Looking forward to a great game tonight. Hope my Dawgs will win this thing. I've been waiting a looooooong time for another UGA College Football National Championship. 

Last time Georgia won the national championship, I was a lil feller. I'm ready for another!  


Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2018)

Goooo Dawgs,Sic' em!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2018)

Roll Tide!


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm saying 17-14 Dawgs, with a winning FG from Blankenship.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> Bama is missing to many players on defense and will not be able to stop the Dawgs running attack. that will open up the passing game for Fromm and he will pick the defensive backfield apart. Dawgs roll up 250+yds on the ground and 200+ in the air. Dawgs win 38- 21


Most are back and at full speed, they played a lot against Clemson


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> M neighbor across the street picked one up in the nose bleed section for $1,700 this morning.



That's silly


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Most are back and at full speed, they played a lot against Clemson



and were very instrumental in the win


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

Plus these guys are really hungry.  they missed a big chunk of the season and you can bet they will play hard to make up for the games they missed. this in itself could be the difference maker for Bama.  I believe that it will


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> That's silly



 why. because he's not an auburn grad and has money.    he lives close to elfiiiiiii.   hard to hide money like that


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> why. because he's not an auburn grad and has money.    he lives close to elfiiiiiii.   hard to hide money like that



Elfiiiiiiii makes $1700 before he even gets out of bed and starts the coffee pot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Getting close boys.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Elfiiiiiiii makes $1700 before he even gets out of bed and starts the coffee pot.



 yep. not to mention that new double wide he gets every 10 yrs.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2018)

Ready to get it on........Lets Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2018)

What time does toe meet leather? I ain't wantin' to watch a bunch of pregame gum bumpin'.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 8, 2018)

bama has 4 starters out 

Outside linebacker, Anfernee Jennings
 ISLB Shaun Hamilton, and Hootie Jones are out  
O  Right guard, Lester Cotton is out
 Minkah Fitzpatrick has a kidney injury but is expected to play.

UGA has 1 starter out, Natrez Patrick


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs on the prowl.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> What time does toe meet leather? I ain't wantin' to watch a bunch of pregame gum bumpin'.



Flop^^^^8:15


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2018)

Bilgerat....don't point out facts, some would say you are whinning....not me, missing Jennings in particular is gonna hurt,....so is Cotton.

As much as I love my TIDE...I think UGA may get this.

...on the other hand, BAMA could dominate the lines and pull it out.

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

HOW TO FOLLOW THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP

http://www.georgiadogs.com/news/2018/1/5/football-espns-national-championship-broadcast-streams.aspx

Good info in that link above!

And Mark Richt sends a message to the Dawgs. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Good luck to the Dawgs tonight! I’m happy for the players, coaches, and the Georgia people! U Family!</p>â€” Mark Richt (@MarkRicht) January 8, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 8, 2018)

not whinning at all, but facts are facts and you know CKS is gonna exploit the weaker linebacker crew


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

34 to 10 UGA.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 34 to 10 UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2018)

Hunker it Down, One More Time!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2018)

The clock is moving soooo slow.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Yall don't forget to tune in and watch the Black Panther Trailer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 34 to 10 UGA.



Dadgum Bo$$


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> bama has 4 starters out
> 
> Outside linebacker, Anfernee Jennings
> ISLB Shaun Hamilton, and Hootie Jones are out
> ...



Their #2's on the depth chart are probably just as good as their starters.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Win or lose the Sooners are still butt hurt over at landthievesdotcom so it's been a great year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Their #2's on the depth chart are probably just as good as their starters.



This! The Dawgs will have to match the LOS on both sides of the ball. I have funny feeling that Rodrigo will win this game on late FG. Go Dawgs! Keep Chopping!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Championships! Let's..
GO DAWGS! BEAT ALABAMA!

<!-- Codes by HTML.am -->
<!-- CSS Code -->
<style type="text/css" scoped>
.GeneratedMarquee {
font-family:Consolas, monospace;
font-size:5em;
line-height:1.3em;
color:#CC3333;
background-color:#000000;
padding:1.5em;

}
</style>

<!-- HTML Code -->
<marquee class="GeneratedMarquee" direction="left" scrollamount="6" behavior="scroll">BREAKING NEWS: MATTHEW6 WAS JUST SPOTTED LEAVING A LIQUOR STORE WITH FOUR BOTTLES OF JACK DANIELS AND FOUR BOXES OF TISSUES. JUST ENOUGH FOR EACH QUARTER OF TONIGHTS NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP GAME BETWEEN GEORGIA AND ALABAMA. MORE ON THIS DEVELOPING STORY LATER...GO DAWGS! BEAT ALABAMA!</marquee>


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

lol virtually EVERY auburn fan I know is yelling go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

http://www.espn.com/watch?id=3214439


----------



## srb (Jan 8, 2018)

Stadium sprung a leak——————-


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 8, 2018)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 8, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## EJC (Jan 8, 2018)

Go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Yall been waiting for this game for 38 yrs. Good luck


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2018)

Good luck fellers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall been waiting for this game for 38 yrs. Good luck



stop showing off them 3rd grade math skills.  we have special needs vol fans having this thread read to them. show some compassion.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> stop showing off them 3rd grade math skills.  we have special needs vol fans having this thread read to them. show some compassion.



This is great!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Got a lot of cool different camera angles of the game online.

Here's to hoping we have an enjoyable, and injury-free game, my Bama bros! 

   

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Okay Dawgs get that fire in your eyes and that attitude in your head, then go out there and take care of business. Dawg Nation is with you all the way.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 8, 2018)

Good reception for Mr. Trump


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow.......................


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Hope Ol' Lady Luck Smiles On Us Again Tonight! 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Duff (Jan 8, 2018)

Loved the intro!!!


Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2018)

Looking forward to a good game with no injuries and clean play. 

Good luck to both teams.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Here we go, boys!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

UGA better wake up!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Can't believe I can't find it on any station in Fl. ? This sux!


----------



## hopper (Jan 8, 2018)

Pheewww


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Missed it!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Lukikus2 said:


> Can't believe I can't find it on any station in Fl. ? This sux!



Look at the link I posted earlier. It's available online. Post #31


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs NEED to capitalize on the miss FG...and step up on D....and run the ball more. Get the H-back rotation going full speed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Lukikus2 said:


> Can't believe I can't find it on any station in Fl. ? This sux!



ESPN 

Wish it was on public OTA antenna TV.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Let’s Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Fromm looks too jacked up right now. Needs to settle down. If Hardman would have kept going straight he was open. Had his man beat.

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

let's play some D here!


----------



## kingfish (Jan 8, 2018)

Listening to this right now Lukikus2


  Listen Live - ESPN 98.1 FM - 850 AM WRUF - WRUF.com
www.wruf.com/listen-live/


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Why are they doing the 3-way split screen mess.   I want all game...not talking heads taking up my space.



EDIT:  Okay.....found an ESPN channel that's showing full screen version.


Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Dub said:


> Why are they doing the 3-way split screen mess.   I want all game...not talking heads taking up my space.



Switch to ESPN, not ESPN 2. 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Dub said:


> Why are they doing the 3-way split screen mess.   I want all game...not talking heads taking up my space.



Aren't they airing it on a couple diffeet channels? You may be on the wrong one


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Are you on the main Espn Dub or one of the other Espn channels,


----------



## Duff (Jan 8, 2018)

Somebody let nick Chubb touch da ball!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Chubb up the middle ain't gonna work


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Got the radio. Thanks guys. 

I sure miss them moving pictures though. I'd trade 16 spanish channels for one good one


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Sony has been running the ball much better than Chubb this year.

Come on, Dawgs! Let's score a TD!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks like ground game is gonna be on Michel tonight.


----------



## hopper (Jan 8, 2018)

Bout to get on da board fellas


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

*Go Dawgs*

Here we go...


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 8, 2018)

Jalen hurts still can’t throw....shoulda been a td to Ridley in the end zone


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

My nreves!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs!!! Keep chopping!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

No score at the end of the 1rst

Been a tough one so far. Both teams look a little flat.

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

*Daughter #2 says*

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs drawing 1st blood with FG & longest drive of the night. 

Looking like mostly a Defensive low scoring game.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Hot Rod!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs! +3


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Points!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

UGA needs to do a WR crack back block on their DE with pitch to Sonny or Swift going that direction.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Hot Rod!



Got it!


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Rodrigo nailed it !


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Way to go, Rodrigo!

Dawgs 3
Bama 0

Now let's play some Junkyard defense right here!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2018)

You just gotta believe! Go my DAWGS!


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Please just be a cramp....


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 8, 2018)

I didn't realize Kurt Rambis's son kicks for Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Good grief! I hope the big guy is all right!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I didn't realize Kurt Rambis's son kicks for Georgia.



I thought he was Chuck Norris's son.


Kid is super.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I didn't realize Kurt Rambis's son kicks for Georgia.



I had forgotten about Rambis!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Glad Kirby gave Rodrigo Blankenship a scholarship annc't that he earned & good motivation for more points this game.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

Well so far this game is pretty boring. Do these teams have tight ends? Seems to be no creativity to slow the rush down?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Well so far this game is pretty boring. Do these teams have tight ends? Seems to be no creativity to slow the rush down?



Yes, m'am! We have tight ends. D  Give us time. You're watching grown-man football!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, m'am! We have tight ends. D  Give us time. You're watching grown-man football!




I lol'd...


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Pick it up! GoDawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Wimms!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

What a catch.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Ga is about to break this thing open.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

That's a catch! Bama defender was all on him too.

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 8, 2018)

These guys could possibly get in a rhythm if they weren’t taking commercial timeouts every 4 seconds.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Let's score a td!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Or the stream starts buffering.... Smh


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga is about to break this thing open.



I doan no bout all at Spot.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Let's score a td!



Yep, need a confidence building TD this time.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Michel was open.


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Rodrigo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Come n Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Way to go Hot Rod!

Dawgs 6
Bama 0

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Shut em down D!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, m'am! We have tight ends. D  Give us time. You're watching grown-man football!



I watched grown man football all bowl season by my conference, UM not withstanding!!!lol

The pups need to punch a drive in as fg's aren't gonna get it done. If your a pup fan have to love the way your defense is playing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Another longest drive of the night for UGA & Rod doing good going 19 for 22 FG's. 

Eat 'em up Dawg D.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Bellamy!


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Hurts hast to be hurts after that hit


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 8, 2018)

Rambis's son again. Kick's another 3 points.
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71CNb9s9hlL._SY450_.jpg


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Mercy....


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 8, 2018)

Please bring on Tua, tired of seeing a running back take the snap


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2018)

Right now the kicker has the most MVP votes.


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Bam!  Nice play


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 8, 2018)

mizuno24jad said:


> Please bring on Tua, tired of seeing a running back take the snap



Yep.


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Right now the kicker has the most MVP votes.



And Bama's punter....


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Is this Riley's breakout game?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Great D!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Absolutely great D!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Is it going to be another FG or TD to end the half for UGA???


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Well so far this game is pretty boring. Do these teams have tight ends? Seems to be no creativity to slow the rush down?



This may be a field goal game Snook.


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow...settle fromme down


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on, Dawgs! Let's punch it in for a TD here!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Go TD... Go dawgs!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Still listening 

Bama always had a way of coming out of the locker room and changing the game. Great game so far though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Td dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Td!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes TD, Dawgs take it in! 

Wild Dawg!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes sir!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Touchdown!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

dogs are playing a great game


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Td....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs, Dawgs, Dawgs!

Dawgs 13
Bama 0

I see Bama playing dirty as usual! Bunch of chumps!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice job UGA "O" piling up the 1st downs, time of possession, yards, & pts. in stats to help make up for the 1st drive interception turnover.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

We are a second half team!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Saban hasn't been scoreless in first half since 2007.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

We need to stay aggressive on D and keep switching it up on offense. Ridley has come on strong today!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Still two more quarters! Come on Dawgs play the next two like the first two!!! Go Dawgs!!! Keep chopping!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Great first half. But it is only a half. We need to bring it in the second half too. We not gonna keep them out of the endzone all night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

You right Jeff, a lot of football left. Even though Wims has had a tough game, I hope he is alright.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 8, 2018)

Gimme 2 more just like that! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

At the half

Dawgs 13
Bama 0

Both teams do look a little flat. Last game we both played prolly took a lot out of us. Hopefully Dawgs can keep it up in the second half!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

This is what happens when referees aren't afraid to call penalties against alabama.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> We are a second half team!



Good reminder.  Expecting even more in 2nd Half.





Head East said:


> Saban hasn't been scoreless in first half since 2007.



Thanks. Fine news to hear.  Did not know & had not heard that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I doan no bout all at Spot.



Hurts can't throw the ball. The arent sustaining drives and Bama's front 7 is getting tired. If Hurts doesn't get going early in the 2nd half its gonna be a rout.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs couldn't ask for a better 1st half.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2018)

Lots left to go.

Go Dawgs


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2018)

Just think if Fromm woulda been more accurate with 2-3 of those throws


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

How did bama get this far with an offense this bad? To bad OSU and Bama didn't get to play each other. OSU Dline would have mauled bama. Problem is hurts is JT Barrett 2.0. 

I couldn't be happier how this game is playing out!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You right Jeff, a lot of football left. Even though Wims has had a tough game, I hope he is alright.



Go Dawgs Charlie!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Still two more quarters! Come on Dawgs play the next two like the first two!!! Go Dawgs!!! Keep chopping!!!!





KyDawg said:


> Great first half. But it is only a half. We need to bring it in the second half too. We not gonna keep them out of the endzone all night.



This.^ Saban will make the adjustments. Dawgs have to bear down harder in the second half.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

This halftime show is embarrassing!!!!! Not to mention that was a terrible lip sinc on the first song!!!geez

Is this the best we can do as halftime entertainment?


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 8, 2018)

is the halftime show over yet?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> This halftime show is embarrassing!!!!! Not to mention that was a terrible lip sinc on the first song!!!geez
> 
> Is this the best we can do as halftime entertainment?



I like rap, but good grief, this halftime show does suck!  LOL


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 8, 2018)

This halftime show &#55358;&#56614;Censored. Can’t we just listen to football talk?


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 8, 2018)

Got to love half time show.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2018)

Is it too late for me to jump on the bulldogs bandwagon? This here Bammy bandwagon seems a might rickety.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 8, 2018)

Why did I get a censored message with a facepalm emoji?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

willie1971 said:


> is the halftime show over yet?



I’m going to change the channel.


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This.^ Saban will make the adjustments. Dawgs have to bear down harder in the second half.



Yep, Halftime adjustments are usually key to a win.  Wonder which team will make better ones.



Hope UGA wins & gets to take a visit to White House as National Champions.

 



From Drudge Report . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I’m going to change the channel.



It is pure garbage, but defines Atlanta to a tee. 

If Saban doesn't pull Hurts and put Tua in this game is over and done.

ESPN2 doesn't have this garbage on it and reportedly has better commentators for the game too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 8, 2018)

I hope the Dawgs all watched the super bowl last year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This.^ Saban will make the adjustments. Dawgs have to bear down harder in the second half.



This!   The tide will come out like a bunch a of wild animals in the second half.  We gotta hunker down!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Alabama got a tough d to run against. We are getting some people open though. We just got to stay away from interceptions and fumble's.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

This fella must be having problems with his underwear. He keeps grabbing his crotch.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2018)

Alabama's Bo Scarbrough got caught on camera yelling _ _ _ _ Trump before the game. Fox News has the video on their website. I say _ _ _ _ Bo Scarbrough. I hope that chump has a career at some dump car wash in  Pork and Bean County, Alabama.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 8, 2018)

Lot of football left. Glad to have a double digit at half though.  Go Dawgs!  Keep chopping wood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I’m going to change the channel.



Scott Howard said there is some guy out there singing songs with a white fur collar thingy on.


----------



## TomC (Jan 8, 2018)

Only in the A...T....L could you have a halftime show THAT BAD!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2018)

No doubt wonder what changes will Saban make?
Hope we can wear down a few of the animals they have on the DL including #94. 
Watch the fake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Aint nothing finer in the land than The Georgia Marching Band.


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

If we can survive the annoying halftime show.....then the Dawgs can survive Second Half Saban !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


C'mon Dawgs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Alabama's Bo Scarbrough got caught on camera yelling _ _ _ _ Trump before the game. Fox News has the video on their website. I say _ _ _ _ Bo Scarbrough. I hope that chump has a career at some dump car wash in  Pork and Bean County, Alabama.



Did not see this but x10


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Alabama got a tough d to run against. We are getting some people open though. We just got to stay away from *interceptions* and *fumble's*.



Yep, gotta avoid turnovers & any other big mistakes which can easily give teams a loss.


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 8, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Alabama's Bo Scarbrough got caught on camera yelling _ _ _ _ Trump before the game. Fox News has the video on their website. I say _ _ _ _ Bo Scarbrough. I hope that chump has a career at some dump car wash in  Pork and Bean County, Alabama.



saw that too.  screw him.  hope he's salting the fries at mcdonalds in the future


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Momnem are throwin down on half time. Snooptupacfiddycent or whatever.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2018)

Backup qb in


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

2nd half..go dawgs!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

How's that second qb workin?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

No, that wasn’t holding on Roquan.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

He wasn't offsides!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2018)

Keep chopping wood and we should slowly give them slow death.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Not offsides he timed it perfect.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2018)

Head East said:


> How's that second qb workin?



Jeesh, at least let him get a few plays in, he's cold. You sound like Otis.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 8, 2018)

Horrible call on the offsides!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Let's go Dawgs! Woof woof woof!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Need a long clock-eating drive and put up some points this series. 

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

They missed Bama jumped before snap as well.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Horrible call on the offsides!!!!!!



Saban must have paid in cash at the half


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 8, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Not offsides he timed it perfect.



Yep. Dogs  got the shaft on that one!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Working on 11-1, baby!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Head East said:


> How's that second qb workin?



Not so good. They should stick with Hurts.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks like the replay shows the ball in the backfield when he crosses the line from the angle I saw.  Tough call to make in real time, but that's a big one to mess up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Another no call! Good grief!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Radio reports say refs missed face mask call. Don't have access to watch.  What ya'll think???


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Face mask was not called. That is nice.


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Another no call! Good grief!



Yup.

Big one, too.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Face mask and a horse collar. Refs are doing a sterling job.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 8, 2018)

Refs are blind!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Big ten sucks!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs keep chopping!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 8, 2018)

We can’t beat the refs and Alabama. Ridiculous.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 8, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Radio reports say refs missed face mask call. Don't have access to watch.  What ya'll think???



Not sure how the refs missed it because everybody else saw it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks.  Hope missed calls fires up Dawgs even more.


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Saban must have paid in cash at the half



This !!!!!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Awful ref non calls.  Gracious


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

They blew the offsides call on the blocked punt, and now a no call on the face mask. They don't need help from the refs!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2018)

Missed face mask now they will pass to run


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Close one.  Tua is one dangerous dude.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

My god can you hold worse than that?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Georgia pooping the bed


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

C'mon Dawg Defense, shutdown this big Bama drive. 

Ouch! 

TD! 

OMG! 

Bama getting fired up in 2nd Half. 

1 score difference now.


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow.. Just wow


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Did we leave the defense in the locker room?


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Had to have a lot of ref help.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Two atrocious calls in a row. Refs doing there best to get Bama back in the game. They missed the movement on Bamer and got us for five yard and then ignored an obvious face mask.


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Rutrow.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Would it be illegal to sack the QB and poke his eyes out?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Lordy good field poison, bad calls, energy change.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Georgia pooping the bed



Only people pooping the bed are the refs. That drive should have never happened. And it would not have if the refs had not took the game over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Face mask and a horse collar. Refs are doing a sterling job.



They're missing them on both sides. Calm down.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Why did they not review the sliding catch? They reviewed almost all of  UGA close calls.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Hunker down, Dawgs!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Gotta get pressure on Tua.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Two atrocious calls in a row. Refs doing there best to get Bama back in the game. They missed the movement on Bamer and got us for five yard and then ignored an obvious face mask.



And a hold against Roquan!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

I mean give me a break, Alabama needs help, I can see that, but it aint up to the Refs to give it to them. 7 Points awarded to them.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Only people pooping the bed are the refs. That drive should have never happened. And it would not have if the refs had not took the game over.



This. We GOTTA answer back on this drive!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

I have not seen an obvious miss on Georgia face mask and and an obvious motion call that was called offside.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Why did they not review the sliding catch? They reviewed almost all of  UGA close calls.



Lol you know why


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Took our foot off the gas.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Good grief Chubb up the middle ain't working didn't you see that the first half?


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Td! Td! Td!


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Bamsucka !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

UGA TD still good!

OMG!

Game back on for Dawgs answering big time with 80-yard score. 

Uh oh, refs better not take score away.

Another rocking longest drive & score of the night for UGA.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Dang it!


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Wut.....???


Whew.....wow.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

See they review all of our plays and none of theirs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs just struck for a long one!

Dawgs 20
Bama 7

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Winner winner !


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

They are trying their best to take that TD away.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 8, 2018)

Heel was definitely on the white, Georgia had gotten a share of their calls too


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs done throwed the bomb early (in the second half)


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Ya baby, that's was awesome


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow! Y'all are way behind me for some reason! We got the TD, boys!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Int!!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Interception


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

INT! Dawgs!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Huge D !!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Lol at Kirby smart getting fired up he ain't no mark richt!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Chop em!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Did anyone see the sideline interference on the TD? Not complaining would just like to see why it was called.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

What a crock call on the sideline warning! Can't even get excited any more!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs keep chopping!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

dogs are looking awesome great game


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on, Dawgs! Let's put some more points on the board!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

What a game!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

YUGE interception for UGA!

Big time D rises again. 





> Tua Tagovailoa *pass intercepted Deandre Baker* return for no gain to the Alab 39





NOOOOOOOOOO!

Bama intercepts to take the ball back.  2nd time for QB Fromm.

 





> 1st and 10 at ALA 39
> (6:21 - 3rd) Jake Fromm pass intercepted Raekwon Davis return for 19 yds to the Geo 40


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 8, 2018)

can't believe that Saban would have the garbage that he has at quarterback. Huge advantage at QB for UGA.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Are we stupid?


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Stupid!


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2018)

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Dang!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

We need to score now!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Good D


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2018)

Had an offensive lineman 10 yards down field on that last pass


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs 20
Bama 10

Hunker down, Dawgs!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 8, 2018)

Man, we still have 20 min of football left.  Bama is still very much in this thing.  That freshman has me nervous.  Come on, Dawgs.  Need a sustained scoring drive.


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Holy cow.  Hunker down dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

WoW! He should be ejected! He threw a punch! THUGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Bama player hitting his own people. He needs to be in the locker room.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Stick with what was working not up the middle.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Come on Dawgs keep chopping!!



Yep, back to chopping.


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Energy change again!  Throw him out!


----------



## weagle (Jan 8, 2018)

Great game so far.  Bama is unraveling a bit.  Dumb personal foul and player losing it on the sidelines.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2018)

Did #48 start to go after Saban?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow! Another dirty shot! THWB! CHUMPS!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Alabama trash


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Why was thatnot a personal foul.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Bama showing what a bunch of thugs they are.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Saban money coming out. UGA punch’s they are ejected, push a QB we get a personal foul.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 8, 2018)

As a Bama fan that should have been a penalty, that was dirty and Saban should have ripped him off the field


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Good D stand!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Good D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Man, hope the Bama player is okay.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

One more quarter!!! Come on Dawgs keep chopping!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Let's go Dawgs! Finish strong!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

We need a long TD drive on this series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

7th inning or start of 4th Qtr. stretch. 

Reckon it could come down to whoever has the last drive or last play if Bama "O" gets fired up again.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, hope the Bama player is okay.



Yes, me too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Four fingers in the air from 9 of us Dawgs at our house.


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, hope the Bama player is okay.



Prayers for him!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 8, 2018)

Bama player that threw the punch should’ve been ejected, period!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, hope the Bama player is okay.



What happened to him? Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> What happened to him? Hope it is nothing serious.



He collapsed on the sidelines.


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

sic em dawgs!   4th and national champs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Making yds between the tackles!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 8, 2018)

UCF National champs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Good grief! Chubbs tires are flat!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

They have chubbs number


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Tuff Bama D. 





> 3rd and 4 at UGA 47
> (12:20 - 4th) Jake Fromm sacked by Raekwon Davis for a loss of 9 yards to the Geo 38





UGA gotta stop Bama from a long "O" drive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

had it 3 & 5 and we take a sack! Let Chubb rest and put in Holyfield or Swift! Good grief!!! They're killing me!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs!!! Keep chopping!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

I love Chubb but this needs to be Sonny’s quarter he hits it a lot faster than Chubb.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Where you at Ol' lady Luck? We need you!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Head East said:


> They have chubbs number



They sure do!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sonny is the much better back.  How he ain't in on 3rd and 5 beats me.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! Keep chopping!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 8, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> We can’t beat the refs and Alabama. Ridiculous.



Hunker Down Dawgs!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawg D gotta stop giving 'em 1st downs. 





> 1st and 10 at UGA 14
> LAST PLAY: Najee Harris run for 35 yds to the Geo 14 for a 1ST down


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Where’s our d line?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

We’re gassed on D. Everybody has their hands on their hips. That’s fatigue.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Bama getting away with so many holds it ain't funny! Refs are not calling them.

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Need to hold them to a FG right here.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

If Bama scores here gonna really find out about the resolve of this pup team!!!

I personally think they finish this game!!!!!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Hunker down dawgs!  D got a rest.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Coulda used that UGA interception badly, but sounds like still a good play by Dominic Sanders from radio reports.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

We have to score on this drive!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

I'll take it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs 20
Bama 13

Man, we need a long scoring Drive here, boys! Come on, Dawgs! 

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2018)

Need a looong drive here. Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Could have used the INT. Now we got to get some more points.


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh my. This is just gonna be a nail biter.  Hunker down.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

The pups need to get a sustained drive right here, take time of the clock and get at least a fg and make it a 2 score game with about 4 minutes left in the game when bama gets the ball back.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

I hope we don't get too conservative!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 8, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Alabama trash





elfiii said:


> Bama showing what a bunch of thugs they are.



A quick search and see what Alabama's Bo Scarborough yelled directed towards Trump before the game...


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Agreed, but don't give it to Chubb.


----------



## weagle (Jan 8, 2018)

At this point it's anybody's game, but advantage to the QB who's been there done that.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

What are we doing on offense?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone see this incident???





> There was no challenge flag but a Georgia fan did throw a beer bottle onto the field to get the referee's attention.





> They're trying to figure out who threw the beer bottle onto the field.


----------



## weagle (Jan 8, 2018)

Chubb in the wildcat is too smart by half


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

And...they give it to Chubb.  Smh


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Of course we get funny when we have to score. Our defense is gassed and can’t stay on the field.


----------



## weagle (Jan 8, 2018)

OK UGA what in the heck was that series?


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

We have to stop them here.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Got cute!!! D’s got to bail us out!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 8, 2018)

Boneheaded play calling.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Chaney done lost his mind.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

weagle said:


> OK UGA what in the heck was that series?



Stupidity is what it was. I think my 8 year old was dreaming up those plays.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2018)

Y'all pups need to start believing and quit freaking out.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

Thats some stupid play calling right there!!!!
Hey everybody, let's run fromm out so everyone in America knows it's a run with no threat of pass. I don't think Bama will figure it out. Actually, let's do it on 2 out of 3 plays.


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

What an awful choice of plays.  Really.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Chaney back to his old self the last few series. Need to stop these clowns and get another score! 

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawg "O" outsmarted themselves on that lousy drive.  

Need some big time "D" now.  Gotta stop 'em.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 8, 2018)

Hard to beat the refs and the team!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Game over! Defense is gassed and we can’t tackle.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

A Davis scared to tackle?


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Might as well let them score at this point.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Ouch, that hurt. 





> 3rd and 9 at UGA 48
> (6:06 - 4th) GEORGIA Penalty, Defensive Pass Interference (Malkom Parrish) to the Geo 33 for a 1ST down





> 2nd and 10 at UGA 13
> (5:16 - 4th) Tua Tagovailoa run for 7 yds to the Geo 6





OMG! Bama TD! Xtra Pt. good.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Hunker down, you guys! Hunker down!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Game over!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

All tied at 20

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Coming down to the last drive or last play for the win.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Well dang!! It ain’t over yet!! Come Dawgs get close for hot rod!!


----------



## Head East (Jan 8, 2018)

Awful. They are just blowing this.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

He got lucky on that pass. He was throwing to the receiver in the back of the end zone and Ridley bailed him out.
Hang in there pups your still in this!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Need 1st down.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Gut check time.  

Who has enough left to take it to the end for the win??? 

Need to force a turnover & get the ball back.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on D!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

They did not miss the face mask on Bama. Odd how the refs get better as the game goes on.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Good game Bama. Games over, Chaney you suck.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on, Dawgs! Keep fighting!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

That’s all she wrote.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Good game Bama. Games over, Chaney you suck.



This!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

We cant get a call.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs we need a miracle


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Chaney just so you know we have been out gained by 100 yards this quarter.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Good game Bama. Games over, Chaney you suck.



Chaney got us here. He doesn’t suck.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Good game Bama, good game Refs. Thanks for getting involved and taking the game out of the player's hands.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

If the pups lose this it's on the OC. He got conservative and and quit mixing up the run and pass.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice points made by sports news folks . . . 





> No matter what happens now, this is easily the best showing of a former Saban assistant vs the old boss. Kirby Smart's predecessors were 0-11 and the closest anyone came to beating Saban was a Jim McElwain Florida squad that lost by 14.





> Just in case it comes to this ... The only time a kicker made more than 2 FG in a BCS/CFP Championship Game was the 2012 BCS title game (2011 season), when Jeremy Shelley was 5-7 and Alabama beat LSU by 14.
> 
> Both kickers have 2 makes today.





Need a blocked FG, or an unexpected miss!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Good game Bama, good game Refs. Thanks for getting involved and taking the game out of the player's hands.



The OC took this game from you not the refs!!!


----------



## calibob1 (Jan 8, 2018)

He could miss again


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Chaney got us here. He doesn’t suck.



His last series was horrible. He was good up until then. Fromm goes wide with Chubb behind center everyone in America knows what’s coming.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Block that kick!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide



Dude you can't disappear all night and then jump in now!??!?!?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

OMG! HE MISSED IT!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Make me eat my words Chaney!


----------



## K80 (Jan 8, 2018)

We still in it


----------



## calibob1 (Jan 8, 2018)

whad I say


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

I don’t believe it.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh my


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

I changed shirts!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 8, 2018)

Why can’t Saban get a dang kicker?!?!?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

calibob1 said:


> He could *miss again*



What the what??? AGAIN.

Whoa!  Unexpected, but UGA will take the miss. 

Game is full of surprises.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2018)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 8, 2018)

Not a Georgia fan but hope they win.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 8, 2018)

Destiny knocking????


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Chaney, keep us from firing you!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

wow.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Woooooo!!!!! We got a chance!!! Come on Dawgs finish this thing!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2018)

Not sure my heart can take another overtime


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs! Let's do this! 

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## calibob1 (Jan 8, 2018)

The kicker's from Ga.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> wow.



Lol you just jinxed your team!!!! Should have stayed in the corner where you been all night!!!

Now go clean that beer up you just threw at the tv!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm having chest pains.
We could have ended it. OT is the last thing i wanted to see.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Living to fight another OT or double OT.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 8, 2018)

Bama has to score a td to win, can’t rely on field goal


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2018)

Can lightning strike twice?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

Just can't have that happen!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2018)

Good!  51/52-yard FG.

Way to go Rodrigo!  




Dawg D &  a SAC!  Woo hoo!





Bama 41-yard pass TD & won it.

Congrats on a great win & National Championship.


----------



## hopper (Jan 8, 2018)

Wat a kick


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Hot Rod!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Dawgs go up in OT with a 52 yard field goal by hot Rod!

Dawgs 23
BAMA 20

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2018)

argghhhh!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2018)

Dude has ice in his viens


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 8, 2018)

bama better get touchdown with their rotten kicker


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh my


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 8, 2018)

oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Good game Bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2018)

Dang!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2018)

Good game Bama!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2018)

Good game bammers!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Can lightning strike twice?



nope. RDT


----------



## srb (Jan 8, 2018)

Lights off———


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2018)

Rooollll tide!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice watching both teams auburn beat play tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Makes we want to puke.


----------



## Paleo (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2018)

Dang good game but it sux !


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to Bama,that was one heck of a game.


----------



## hopper (Jan 9, 2018)

Sickend


----------



## weagle (Jan 9, 2018)

Great game and Congratulations to bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

But I did get to witness the last NC Saban NC. Kirby is passing him like a slow truck going up Monteagle.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2018)

Saban teaches Kirby a tough lesson.  

Way to go Bama. 





> 1st and 10 at UGA 25
> 
> (OT) Tua Tagovailoa sacked by Jonathan Ledbetter and Davin Bellamy for a loss of 16 yards to the Geo 41





> 2nd and 26 at UGA 41
> 
> (OT) *DeVonta Smith 41 Yd pass from Tua Tagovailoa*


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to Bama. Y’all are definitely champions.

On to next year. What will the Dawgs be without these seniors?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Smart should have sent everybody he had on that last play.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 9, 2018)

Congratulations bama. Proud of the DAWGS


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm not even a pup fan and that stung a little. Can't imagine how you real pup fans are feeling!!!!

All you can do is be thankfull for a great season and you should have great success ahead!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Saban teaches Kirby a tough lesson.
> 
> Way to go Bama.



Saban aint taught Kirby nothing except how to get the Refs on your side in the key part of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to Bama.


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2018)

Good game congrats Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

I will never get over the non face mask call or the blown call on the fake punt.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats Bama!!!!
You got in and made the best of it!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2018)

What can you say other than congrats bama. Heck of a game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Saban aint taught Kirby nothing except how to get the Refs on your side in the key part of the game.



Yes, Sir. I know how you feel.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Great game, great teams, and an unbelievable performance by Tua!
Good night and Roll Tide!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 9, 2018)

Great game, Bama. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2018)

UGA, y'all have given me all I can take, I am totally emotionally spent.  No more, please.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Saban lost his Bowl game in his second year. Kirby got the Dawgs into ot in the NC in his second year.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2018)

Heck of a game! Congrats Bama!


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2018)

Everyone said bama should not be there. Well, thee you go


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

I can honestly say that it sucks bad to lose this game but I can’t be more excited about the future of our program. Congrats again bammers and Go Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 9, 2018)

Ugh, that's gonna sting for a while.

Congrats to Bama.  

Great ballgame.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

So we just forget about the calls in this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Duff said:


> Everyone said bama should not be there. Well, thee you go



I would like to see any thing other than fan post saying that Bama should not be there. Who else was gonna be there?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2018)

The refs kept the game close.  Worst officiated game I've ever seen.  Congrats refs, I hope you lose your job.  The blocked punt that they called back, the no call when Swift had his helmet and head turned 270 degrees,  Roquan Smith getting held (tackled) on that drive to start the 2nd half,  the no call on Fromm getting punched in the head, the player for Bama not getting ejected for throwing a punch, Ledbetter getting tackled on the game tying drive, the horrible PI call on Parrish when the Bama ran into him and fell down.  Georgia won this game, but they couldn't overcome the refs keeping Bama around all game.  I will never say congrats Bama on this win ever.  You did not earn it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

In fact other than The OU I don't think anybody thought that they should not be there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Congrats to Bama. Y’all are definitely champions.
> 
> *On to next year. What will the Dawgs be without these seniors?*



Yep, lots of 'em going (31) on to new things & new beginnings. 




> http://www.georgiadogs.com/news/2017/11/16/football-31-uga-seniors-to-be-honored.aspx
> 
> *31 UGA SENIORS TO BE HONORED*
> 
> *thirty-one seniors* to be recognized




Off season recruiting ought to go well for both BCS Championship Bowl teams. 
  Let the off season recruiting competition begin & may the best team win the better recruits & talent. 



x5, heckuva game & ending.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> So we just forget about the calls in this game.



So NOW you dawgs want to talk about the poor officiating this bowl season....  Gimme a break. 

Just proves that CMR can't win the big ga.....   Oh wait...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> The refs kept the game close.  Worst officiated game I've ever seen.  Congrats refs, I hope you lose your job.  The blocked punt that they called back, the no call when Swift had his helmet and head turned 270 degrees,  Roquan Smith getting held (tackled) on that drive to start the 2nd half,  the no call on Fromm getting punched in the head, the player for Bama not getting ejected for throwing a punch, Ledbetter getting tackled on the game tying drive, the horrible PI call on Parrish when the Bama ran into him and fell down.  Georgia won this game, but they couldn't overcome the refs keeping Bama around all game.  I will never say congrats Bama on this win ever.  You did not earn it.



Best post of the night. Refs call a straight game we are celebrating tonight.


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 9, 2018)

Bama will be tough next year. Veey young.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

tjl1388 said:


> So NOW you dawgs want to talk about the poor officiating this bowl season....  Gimme a break.
> 
> Just proves that CMR can't win the big ga.....   Oh wait...



Don't recall any body asking questions from Thug U.


----------



## lampern (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I would like to see any thing other than fan post saying that Bama should not be there. Who else was gonna be there?



Wisconsin


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 9, 2018)

Great game Bama fans. I have a feeling we’ll be seeing y’all again soon. The future is bright for us Dawgs. Now time to cry myself to sleep.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 9, 2018)

tjl1388 said:


> So NOW you dawgs want to talk about the poor officiating this bowl season....  Gimme a break.
> 
> Just proves that CMR can't win the big ga.....   Oh wait...



Cmr will never get y’all there. To the big game


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Water Swat said:


> Bama will be tough next year. Veey young.



Like Ga is not. Jacob Fromm, Hardman, Swift, Holyfield, Andrew Thomas. Plus a bunch of guys redshirted and the #1 class in the country coming in. Nope, the tide is changing. Pun intended.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> The refs kept the game close.  Worst officiated game I've ever seen.  Congrats refs, I hope you lose your job.  The blocked punt that they called back, the no call when Swift had his helmet and head turned 270 degrees,  Roquan Smith getting held (tackled) on that drive to start the 2nd half,  the no call on Fromm getting punched in the head, the player for Bama not getting ejected for throwing a punch, Ledbetter getting tackled on the game tying drive, the horrible PI call on Parrish when the Bama ran into him and fell down.  Georgia won this game, but they couldn't overcome the refs keeping Bama around all game.  I will never say congrats Bama on this win ever.  You did not earn it.





no one cares what you think. you are always negative in all the game threads and you post to much in most of them. get over it. Roll Tide. dogs played a great game too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

lampern said:


> Wisconsin



Wisconsin had about as much business there as Thug U.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 9, 2018)

I agree on poor officiating. The punt block was clean with bama off sides and the no call on face mask would have been a first down and yes the shot in the head on qb should have been called. And who calls a sideline warning in a game this big???? Big ten officiating for you in the most important game of year.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 9, 2018)

*Almost*

Almost


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> no one cares what you think. you are always negative in all the game threads and you post to much in most of them. get over it. Roll Tide. dogs played a great game too.





you are a sore loser. sorry if this hurts your feelings, but you could show some class. roll tide and go dogs


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Don't recall any body asking questions from Thug U.



Stay salty, I enjoy the taste of your tears. 

I RELISH the fact uGA hasn't won a ship since Reagan was President. The fans were horrible when I lived there and I can't wait to go to my Facebook and see soooo many more salty tears. It'll be a flood of pain. 


GOOD. 


Keep complaining about the refs though.....


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> no one cares what you think. you are always negative in all the game threads and you post to much in most of them. get over it. Roll Tide. dogs played a great game too.



You replied skippy so you care.  No where did you deny anything I said.  You're alright with a fixed game, I'd expect nothing more less from a Gump.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2018)

Roll Tide baby


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

mizuno24jad said:


> Almost



Then the refs said, we not gonna let this happen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2018)

Rough 20-10 UGA blown lead, but a Dawg score in the 4th Qtr. or 1st Qtr. could've won the game. Tough reminder about having to usually score each quarter to win against another good team.





> Walk-off: Alabama beats Georgia in OT for national title
> 
> Tua Tagovailoa threw a 41-yard touchdown to DeVonta Smith to give No. 4 Alabama a 26-23 ...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2018)

Hated to lose, but glad it's over. Too much skress worrying over a stupid football game! Yet, I continue to watch! As bad as I feel, I feel sorry for those Dawg fans who spent several thousand dollars on tickets! 

Congrats Bama bros!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2018)

Dawgs played a great game. Alabama won by the skin of there teeth


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> no one cares what you think. you are always negative in all the game threads and you post to much in most of them. get over it. Roll Tide. dogs played a great game too.



Another blind man who did not see the face mask, or the motion, or the guy hitting Fromm in the head when he was already down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> You replied skippy so you care.  No where did you deny anything I said.  You're alright with a fixed game, I'd expect nothing more less from a Gump.



bama won fair and square. you are a sore loser. have a great morning. rtr and go dogs


----------



## EJC (Jan 9, 2018)

Go dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2018)

tjl1388 said:


> Stay salty, I enjoy the taste of your tears.
> 
> I RELISH the fact uGA hasn't won a ship since Reagan was President. The fans were horrible when I lived there and I can't wait to go to my Facebook and see soooo many more salty tears. It'll be a flood of pain.
> 
> ...



We’re relevant. The Richtcanes will be a perennial 10-2 team that can’t break through to the dance. You’ll see.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2018)

Man what a game !!!  UGA is scary good, and will BE the NC next year !!!  Congrats boys, ya'll should be proud.   


I don't won't to hear about officiating, happens each and every game, just like injuries.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Another blind man who did not see the face mask, or the motion, or the guy hitting Fromm in the head when he was already down.



sorry your team lost charlie. they will be back


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> you are a sore loser. sorry if this hurts your feelings, but you could show some class. roll tide and go dogs



Would that be the same type of class that Bama showed tonight with two different players slugging Ga Players.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a game !!!  UGA is scary good, and will BE the NC next year !!!  Congrats boys, ya'll should be proud.
> 
> 
> I don't won't to hear about officiating, happens each and every game, just like injuries.



yep.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

heres to year 39 moving forward.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> sorry your team lost charlie. they will be back



6, the first thing I want to say is Congrats, I have said all along that Bama is a great team, with great players, I just don't think they need the help that they got tonight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 6, the first thing I want to say is Congrats, I have said all along that Bama is a great team, with great players, I just don't think they need the help that they got tonight.



all i saw was uga failing on their last 5 possessions and bamas secret weapon lighting up the dogs with the best receiving corp in cfb.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 9, 2018)

Good game Dawgs, and I think we can all be proud of this season.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama won fair and square. you are a sore loser. have a great morning. rtr and go dogs



Was the UGA player offsides on that blocked punt?  Was Swift drug down by his facemask with no call?  Did #48 throw a punch and stay in the game?  Did a Bama player punch from in the head after he was down in clear view of the ref?  answer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Good game Dawgs, and I think we can all be proud of this season.



this


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok my Dawg bros, stay classy. The best team won, plain and simple. Bama is downshifting and CKS is up shifting. We’ll be back better and stronger next year.


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I would like to see any thing other than fan post saying that Bama should not be there. Who else was gonna be there?



KY,  I'm as big dawg fan as it gets, and a football fan as well. Just stating that a lot of folks didn't think bama should have been there. Well, they should have, and they proved it. 

I'm CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored,  but UGA has a bright future   We'll be back. Soon!


Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

im done. great game dogs.


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Ok my Dawg bros, stay classy. The best team won, plain and simple. Bama is downshifting and CKS is up shifting. We’ll be back better and stronger next year.



^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> all i saw was uga failing on their last 5 possessions and bamas secret weapon lighting up the dogs with the best receiving corp in cfb.



Well you guys failed on quite a few possessions too, we just did not have those key calls like you guys did, and admit it or not you know it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2018)

I am out too, just don't like an uneven playing field.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Was the UGA player offsides on that blocked punt?  Was Swift drug down by his facemask with no call?  Did #48 throw a punch and stay in the game?  Did a Bama player punch from in the head after he was down in clear view of the ref?  answer.



The blocked punt was given back on Hardman's 80 td pass. Appeared his foot was out of bounds.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to Bama. I had yall figured out until you pulled out your secret weapon. Yall will be scary good next year with him at the helm.


Why the heck was he on the sideline all year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to the Dawgs as well. Yall boys had a heck of a season and should be back in the hunt soon. I sure thought yall boys had this one in the bag.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

All good Charlie this game could have went either way. Bama made the play in OT. I won’t hang my head on this loss I like the direction we’re headed. Go Dawgs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2018)

How dare Saban take a backup Freshman QB in the 2nd Half to beat UGA for the NC!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> How dare Saban take a backup Freshman QB in the 2nd Half to beat UGA for the NC!



He didn’t have a choice.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm seeing a lot of the same that led me to quit posting in this forum


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> He didn’t have a choice.



this kid played almost half of the first 7-8 games. he was no secret. a fan favorite.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2018)

https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2018/1/8/16866514/georgia-alabama-referees-missed-calls-national-championship-facemask


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> this kid played almost half of the first 7-8 games. he was no secret. a fan favorite.



Tua had a great second half. Very humble kid as well. Bama has a good future with him at QB. Tua and Fromm will have some great games against each other over the next few years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> He didn’t have a choice.



Reckon so.  Good to hear informed info from those seeing the game while I followed live web scoreboard & radio reports.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> this kid played almost half of the first 7-8 games. he was no secret. a fan favorite.



Thanks, I did not know he had played significantly already this season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2018/1/8/16866514/georgia-alabama-referees-missed-calls-national-championship-facemask





im glad your team lost.   i say that only for you.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2018/1/8/16866514/georgia-alabama-referees-missed-calls-national-championship-facemask



How did they not include this in that article? http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...unches-georgia-player-loses-cool-on-sideline/

Those were some very critical moments of the game. I'm all for letting them play, but come on, those calls did hurt us. KyDawg has a reason to be ticked off. I'm over it, I just hate it for our guys.

By the way, I wonder what the Bama defender was so angry about?


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to both teams!


----------



## DannyW (Jan 9, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I'm seeing a lot of the same that led me to quit posting in this forum



Yep...with exceptions duly noted, some people on this board are not good losers...or winners.

Congrats to the University of Alabama for yet another title...it took you until the last play of the game, but you got it done. Looking forward to next year. Enjoy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2018)

georgia_home said:


> Congrats to both teams!



Exactly... You don't make it to the national championship game by sucking! Both teams are great ball teams and should both be proud of a heck of a season!


----------



## Dub (Jan 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Congrats to Bama. Y’all are definitely champions.
> 
> On to next year. What will the Dawgs be without these seniors?




Reloaded with a stellar class of recruits that will be fun to watch develop.

Sure was hoping to see this year's team win this game, though....it's gonna be hard to handle this outcome.  Dang it Saban.






brownceluse said:


> I can honestly say that it sucks bad to lose this game but I can’t be more excited about the future of our program. Congrats again bammers and Go Dawgs!




Well said.

Looking forward to next year !!!!!!!!





blood on the ground said:


> Exactly... You don't make it to the national championship game by sucking! Both teams are great ball teams and should both be proud of a heck of a season!




Agreed.

One thing's for certain....both these freshmen QB's will be fun to watch.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2018)

Classless and toothless losers. Yeh whoppie row tide.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 9, 2018)

Glad Georgia lost, fans are the worst.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2018/1/8/16866514/georgia-alabama-referees-missed-calls-national-championship-facemask



You're team blew a 13 point lead to a second string QB. That's all hat happened.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 9, 2018)

Bama made the necessary adjustments, Georgia did not.
It's really that simple.
Good game. Hope the Bama kid that collapsed is OK.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 9, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I'm seeing a lot of the same that led me to quit posting in this forum





What, Georgia choking in the big one? 

Don't let your feelers get hurt, it's only a bunch of kids playing a game.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2018)

Apparently Georgia didn't watch tape of the auburn/Alabama  game.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> The blocked punt was given back on Hardman's 80 td pass. Appeared his foot was out of bounds.



Exactly

A Nole with common sense, it's so rare it's got to be gospel. 

Carry on with the whining about someone touching your poor little QB inappropriately though.....


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## work2play2 (Jan 9, 2018)

How bout them dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> How did they not include this in that article? http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...unches-georgia-player-loses-cool-on-sideline/
> 
> Those were some very critical moments of the game. I'm all for letting them play, but come on, those calls did hurt us. KyDawg has a reason to be ticked off. I'm over it, I just hate it for our guys.
> 
> By the way, I wonder what the Bama defender was so angry about?



The bad calls on both the legitimate blocked punt totally changed the momentum of the game.  He was clearly not offsides and Bama was moving before the snap.  The uncalled facemask and uncalled unsportsmanlike penalty on pushing Fromm's head down were icing on Bama's cake.  Saban should share the trophy with the refs.

That being said, we had our shot in overtime and didn't score a touchdown.  Parrish, who was scorched all night got scorched for the win.  Congratulations Bama!


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2018/1/8/16866514/georgia-alabama-referees-missed-calls-national-championship-facemask



Nothing else to say !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 9, 2018)

Once the mo swung I knew we were in trouble. Fromm was a little off last night on some throws while Jalen had no chance to beat us. The fresh backup was a really good qb last night. A few more big uglies needed on both sides of the ball to play at their level.


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2018)

Hats off to the Bammers. That's all you can say. We gots beat.

 To pull Hurts and throw the young guy in, that was an amazing coaching decision.  Brown said Saban didn't have a choice. I disagree, not many coaches would have done that. The kid did an unbelievable job. Seems like a great person as well.  Hurts is a team player also. Showed a lot of class. I could see him at RB next season.

 I can't dog the play calling. We were up, trying to pound it and wear them down with the run. I get that. Only thing I would have done different is bring the house at the rookie QB. 1st game, Nat. Championship. I would have tried to rattle him more than we did.

 Great season and enjoyed following more than ever.

Future looks bright for us.

 Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## killerv (Jan 9, 2018)

Woodsman69 said:


> Glad Georgia lost, fans are the worst.




I hate it for the players that they lost, but I know what you are saying. I like to see all of our Georgia teams do well, but it doesn't hurt my feeling when UGA loses...and that's because alot of the "fans" we have to be around. True UGA fans know the fans you and I are talking about. The dirtroad alumni that can be so obnoxious ...and there are a lot of them...you know..the ones that want you to actually think that they actually went to school there and could coach better than any coach Ga has ever had. "But its our state's school"...we have a lot of state school, why do you hate on the others so bad? Now hopefully they'll put their silly visors and UGA crocs up until next season. By the way, both my parents went to UGA. My oldest is a bama fan and his grandmother sent him a "told ya so" text at half time. Well....she's eating crow now.


----------



## specialk (Jan 9, 2018)

Painful to watch the ending....the dawg fans looked like oklahoma fans last week....the bama fans looked like, well, bama fans last week.....


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> The bad calls on both the legitimate blocked punt totally changed the momentum of the game.  He was clearly not offsides and Bama was moving before the snap.  The uncalled facemask and uncalled unsportsmanlike penalty on pushing Fromm's head down were icing on Bama's cake.  Saban should share the trophy with the refs.
> 
> That being said, we had our shot in overtime and didn't score a touchdown.  Parrish, who was scorched all night got scorched for the win.  Congratulations Bama!



Georgia has nothing to worry about they will be back and that will be next year. I see Georgia and Alabama playing each other for a while. It proves that we have the Number 1 and number 2 team in the U.S. Go Dawgs and roll tide. Look what happened to Alabama last year. Georgia will have something to prove next year and I think they will prove it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2018)

Great game Dawgs. Nothing but respect for What you all accomplished and for Kirby. Bright future for the Dawgs.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 9, 2018)

Nick Saban showed a ton of guts pulling a very successful quarterback at the half for a kid. Georgia had no running game, because Fromm had no passing game. They go hand-in-hand. He had no touch whatsoever. I kept waiting for Eason to come off the bench, but nothing happened


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

fairhope said:


> Great game Dawgs. Nothing but respect for What you all accomplished and for Kirby. Bright future for the Dawgs.



Class! Congrats buddy heck of a game!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to both teams on a classic championship game. A shame that someone had to lose. Mebbe we will get a re-match next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

in 2 years Tua will be nfl ready. and his younger brother will be trying to steal his job as a freshman. you heard it here first.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2018)

this kid is from a great and simple  loving family. unexpected but greatest storyline from this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> in 2 years Tua will be nfl ready. and his younger brother will be trying to steal rims for money. you heard it here first.



Fixed it for you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2018)

Great game Dawgs! Will always be PROUD to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 
Go DAWGS!


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> this kid is from a great and simple  loving family. unexpected but greatest storyline from this game.



 In the exit interview he said something about 'it might make his parents mad'  then he gave thanks to his savior the LORD JESUS CHRIST (which I thought was great). 

 What was he talking about when he said parents getting mad?? ( or maybe instead of "mad" it was "would not like")

   2nd question: What's the story on the kid who collapsed? Did he play on special teams about two plays before he went down?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> In the exit interview he said something about 'it might make his parents mad'  then he gave thanks to his savior the LORD JESUS CHRIST (which I thought was great).
> 
> What was he talking about when he said parents getting mad?? ( or maybe instead of "mad" it was "would not like")
> 
> 2nd question: What's the story on the kid who collapsed? Did he play on special teams about two plays before he went down?



I was wondering the same thing about it making his parents mad. I don't know if he was just so nervous and was trying to say that it would make his parents mad if he did not give God the glory or if maybe his parents were not believers.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Bama made the necessary adjustments, Georgia did not.
> It's really that simple.
> Good game. Hope the Bama kid that collapsed is OK.



This. ^ 

We lost the game at the line of scrimmage. We could not get consistent pressure on their QB and we did not get penetration when they ran the ball, not to mention some sloppy tackling to boot.

On the O side of the ball we could not get our running attack up and running in high gear and their D line was getting penetration on running plays, keying on Chubb and they were in Fromm's face all night long on passing plays.

Bottom line, we came up 4 points and about 120 ticks on the clock short of being national champions in spite of leading all night long and that's what makes Bama champions. They overcame adversity and did what it took to win the game and be the champions they are.

You can complain about the bad calls all you want to. I went ballistic about them last night just like everybody else but in the end we didn't overcome the adversity and do what it takes to win and that makes us almost champions, not real champions and that's the God's honest truth staring you in the face so learn to accept it with grace and humility.

I hate it we lost but there was nothing else that could be done to win because Bama turned out to be 3 points better than us when it mattered and that's all that matters. Recriminations about who didn't do what on our side is just tossing chaff into the wind. The Dawgs gave their best, they never quit, they played with emotion and intensity but they came up 3 points short and as they say up in Dawsonville "An thas all there ares hoss".

This was a storybook season for us. Any Dawg fan that says they expected us to be in the NC game this year is either a fool or a liar. The team and coaches exceeded all but the wildest expectations. It hurts to lose players like Chubb, Michel, Wims and Carter especially after coming so close but they played their hearts out and showed the kids coming up behind them what it takes to be winners and they put us on the map with a big statement. CKS proved he can coach as well as recruit. Losing this game is a big let down and a huge disappointment but the Dawg's future looks bright and it starts today so lift your heads up, put a smile on your face and Glory, glory to old Georgia and THWGT!

Congrats to the Bama fans. In the final analysis when all else is washed away what remains is a championship team and nobody can top that with any argument to the contrary. There's something very special going on over there in Tuscaloosa. We intend to copy it, improve on it and use it against you. Hopefully as soon as December 1, 2018 right here in Atlanta at the scene of the crime. Y'all should prolly think about that for just a minute because that's what all DGD's will be thinking about until then. That sound you hear over your shoulders is us coming to get you and we will get you. 

Until then y'all are the undisputed college football champions of 2018 and I salute you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2018)

Was the the thug that went ballistic on the sideline going after Saban or another coach?


----------



## leroy (Jan 9, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Was the the thug that went ballistic on the sideline going after Saban or another coach?



Another coach


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Throwback said:


>


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2018)

Great game. Stinks Georgia lost.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 9, 2018)

Win lose or draw it’s a GREAT day to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! Sometimes in life we learn more about ourselves when things don’t go our way vs when they do. Happy 2018 to y’all and GO DAWGS!


----------



## killabig1 (Jan 9, 2018)

So now we have a national champion that couldn't even win its own conference?


----------



## dawg7478 (Jan 9, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Tua had a great second half. Very humble kid as well. Bama has a good future with him at QB. Tua and Fromm will have some great games against each other over the next few years.



Several days ago, someone who should know (coached in college for 40 years) told me he thinks Justin Fields is the biggest impact player UGA has signed since Herschel Walker. He thinks Fromm will not play ahead of him for very long, if at all.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2018)

killabig1 said:


> So now we have a national champion that couldn't even win its own conference?



Nor it's division


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2018)

dawg7478 said:


> Several days ago, someone who should know (coached in college for 40 years) told me he thinks Justin Fields is the biggest impact player UGA has signed since Herschel Walker. He thinks Fromm will not play ahead of him for very long, if at all.



I think Jamaree Salyer has as big of an impact as anybody the next 3 years.  He is a once ever 10-15 year talent at guard.  Who got whipped on UGA's line vs Bama, the LG and center.  Cleveland got too much lean on his guy on pass protect and he whiffed and allowed a sack, but other than that he was pushing guys 5-7 yards downfield at RT.  Who knows Trey Hill may be moved to center and take Gaillard's job. That would make UGA's line massive and talented.  This year LT Wynn 6'3" 300, LG Baker 6'5" 310, C Gaillard 6'3" 295, Cleveland 6'7" 340, RT Thomas 6'5" 320.  Next year LT Thomas 6'5" 320, LG Salyer 6'4" 345. C Hill 6'3" 350, RG Cleveland 6'7" 340, RT Wilson 6'7" 340.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2018)

My finger nails from across my fingers. They will never be the same. No they will never be the same. 


Missing Larry.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 9, 2018)

If Malcolm Parrish would have checked the receiver off the ball and our safety Dom. Sanders actually rotate over for the man he should be picking up in a cover 2, could be a diff outcome with their shaky kicker attempting a FG instead of the outcome we saw.


----------



## dawg7478 (Jan 9, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> If Malcolm Parrish would have checked the receiver off the ball and our safety Dom. Sanders actually rotate over for the man he should be picking up in a cover 2, could be a diff outcome with their shaky kicker attempting a FG instead of the outcome we saw.



Yep right-Parrish already called for PI on an uncatchable ball and then again for a PF. Sanders made no attempt to close fully on the ball/receiver.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 9, 2018)

Go Falcons!

toll yal' screwl ball don't work.

Now, Watch the "big boys"..

Just sayin'


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 10, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Go Falcons!
> 
> toll yal' screwl ball don't work.
> 
> ...



You talking about those millionaire cry babies who will never play with half the heart and drive those players last night did? Yea...I'll tune right in!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 10, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> You talking about those millionaire cry babies who will never play with half the heart and drive those players last night did? Yea...I'll tune right in!



bet you don't say dem' boyzz don't play with heart and drive to da' face?

I pulled for go dawgs cause the are the home team
(unless GT is playin')

Question for rest of ya'll?

Are you pullin' for Da' Falcons.?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 10, 2018)

of course I am all in on the Coons..started watching their circus in late 60's early 70's.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 10, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> You talking about those millionaire cry babies who will never play with half the heart and drive those players last night did? Yea...I'll tune right in!



The ones that only last year were DGD's ( or whatever ya'll call them at UGA) ??? So anyone who goes pro in football is automatically a millionaire crybaby? I also disagree with you on them not playing with heart. Money doesn't have to take away your love and desire to play football.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

Big7 said:


> bet you don't say dem' boyzz don't play with heart and drive to da' face?
> 
> I pulled for go dawgs cause the are the home team
> (unless GT is playin')
> ...



I will be pulling for the Falcons. I bet they appreciate that, with the luck I have with teams.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Are you pullin' for Da' Falcons.?



I no longer watch or care about pro football.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> If Malcolm Parrish would have checked the receiver off the ball and our safety Dom. Sanders actually rotate over for the man he should be picking up in a cover 2, could be a diff outcome with their shaky kicker attempting a FG instead of the outcome we saw.



Agree, it was obvious the entire game that Parrish needed help.  Looked on the play like he expected to get it and didn't.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I no longer watch or care about pro football.



Ditto!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Agree, it was obvious the entire game that Parrish needed help.  Looked on the play like he expected to get it and didn't.



Yep. He even gave Sanders a .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> You talking about those millionaire cry babies who will never play with half the heart and drive those players last night did? Yea...I'll tune right in!



Those college kids are paid well too! Half those Bama boys will be kneeling next year


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 11, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Those college kids are paid well too! Half those Bama boys will be kneeling next year



Bama's bag game is the strongest one in CFB and from what I've heard and seen uGA's is gaining fast.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2018)

Saw on the local metro Atlanta TV sports news that Bama beat the UGA lady gymdogs here in the same week of their NC win to add to the misery, unfortunately.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2018)

bump cause dogsux


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Saw on the local metro Atlanta TV sports news that Bama beat the UGA lady gymdogs here in the same week of their NC win to add to the misery, unfortunately.



Gymdogs? We gonna talk about that? We might as well talk about UGA beating Bama in BB. But we won't because we do not care about BB or Gymnastics.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> of course I am all in on the Coons..started watching their circus in late 60's early 70's.



Why insult the coons like that


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2018)

Bump for old times sake


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Mozely. If they stack the box we go outside and throw to Wims, Hardman, Godwin, Blazevitch and Nauta. They spread out and go man coverage, Chubb/Michel/Swift toss sweep left, right and up the middle.
> 
> Bama likes to control the tempo of the game and grind you down with their overwhelming depth on both sides of the ball. We have to make plays. Otherwise they will win.
> 
> Dawgs 31-28 over the Tide.



Actually, other than our lines, we match up well in depth.  Injury recoveries should repair some of our depth.

Alabama has not faced a team as balanced as Georgia.

I have a good feeling about this game.  I think Georgia has some unfinished business with Bammer, but it will take a whale of a game by Georgia to win this one.  Let the slobber knocking begin!


----------

